# Ridgid BS14002 Bandsaw Riser



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi all
I have the Ridgid Bandsaw, I want to add the riser block, I have been told that the riser block from the Jet will work just fine, but then on the jet parts site there a bunch of reviews, One guy says no should not try it. but there 10 that says it works fine, help i could use more clearence.
Also with the tall height will the power of the motor be enough to saw a 10" log?
Thanks all


----------



## gene (Oct 8, 2007)

I just purchased a Ridgid band-saw myself. Will be interested with any responses you receive. Any reason you want a jet riser rather than a Ridgid ?, Cost ?, Availability ?
God bless


----------



## CedarFreakCarl (Apr 21, 2007)

I've got the Ridgid BS. It's a great little band saw, or at least it has been for me. However, after resawing some 6" heart pine, which is not quite as hard as red oak, I abandoned the idea of putting a riser block on the thing as it was a painfull thing to watch. At 3/4 hp, it just doesn't have the oomph to do much resawing in the 6-12" capacity. This thing is great for making adirondack chairs and generally cutting 1" and 2" stock. The Jet riser block will fit it I understand, but my limited experience with resawing, I think you're going to be dissapointed. Just my humble opinion. As soon as I take care of taxes this year, I'm going to get me something in the 2 or 3 hp range. Good luck!


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a riser block kit for the Ridgid up for auction on Ebay right now. Check it out.


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks for all the information but im still getting half saying it will work but being not powerful enough to make use of the extra height. and some saying it wont work. Im so confused LOL


----------



## dougdeg (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm new to this site and not quite sure how to reply to all the great emails, but thanks
one mentioned a riser block on ebay , i searched for it and couldnt find it.do you have the page info.


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

This post is so old that it is probably dead, but I wanted to document my experience with adding a riser to my Ridgid 14002 bandsaw. I used the Grizzly riser kit (H3051) for a Grizzly G0555 Bandsaw. The only adjustment I had to make was to enlarge the holes in the bottom of the riser block that register with the pins in the lower saw frame. They were a bit small and I measured the holes in the top frame (F size drill) and drilled the riser block to match. Once I did that everything bolted up just fine and the wheels were in perfect alignment! I haven't tested the power issue yet, but I figure a bigger motor is always an option if I am not happy. At any rate, I had not seen any posts that came right out and said "here is what I did and it works" anywhere, so I thought I would fix that. Oh, and BTW, I bought some "Hammered Silver" Rustoleum paint to make the Grizzly riser block match the Ridgid frame. Looks like it was meant to be there!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the info


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

I installed the Jet riser on my Ridgid 14. Every part fit perfectly. With a Wood Slicer resaw blade from Highland Woodworking I have no problem resawing 8 inch black cherry.


----------



## skidooman93 (Jul 8, 2009)

HP in a bandsaw is an overrated spec. The 14" delta saws that were made in the 60's and 70's only had 3/4 hp motors. I know woodworkers that have resawed thousands of board ft over 6" on those saws. It is more a matter of setup, blade, and feed speed. You can expect a smaller band saw to resaw a 12" piece of oak as fast as you can push the wood, there are limitations. But if you use a good blade and take your time a 14" saw with a 3/4hp motor will resaw 12" oak all day long. That isn't to say a larger saw or bigger motor wont help but it is not necessary. A good 14" band saw is all that most home woodworkers will ever need.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks to Sconkworks for resurrecting this thread. I'm shopping for a bandsaw and want to make sure that I don't have to buy a second one any time soon. I think I can get a used Jet 14" for $200 and it will cost more to add the riser block so I can resaw, but this means that as lons as I'm willing to take my time, the JET 14' should meet my needs.


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks Robert for the tip on the Woodslicer blades. I may try one. I really liked the tips on their site about resawing.

Skidooman, thanks, I will focus on tuning things before I do something rash and upgrade the motor.

Good luck Dave with your search for a used saw. I found mine on Craigslist.

Any body have thoughts on how useful the Jet 3 speed option is? Can it be made to work on the Ridgid?


----------



## TelescopeMaker (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Sconkworks for the tips, I was about to add a Grizzly riser block. And yes, its an old subject, but that kind of question, and your kind of tribal wisdom in response is truly without price.

The Grizzly kit is dirt cheap in comparison. Even a second hand Ridgid kit on Craigs List is more expensive. I might go your route.


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

I went through the same process and my "cheapness" finally won out! ;o)

I am still happy with my decision and the saw is working great.

Good luck!


----------



## EzJack (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm in the boat now and appreciate this thread. 
Looking for a riser to get me to the 12".


----------



## Abmorty (Feb 22, 2011)

those of you complaining about the power of the Ridgid 14" band saw ought to consider reconfiguring the motor leads to use 240. It's not that hard to run a 14/3 or 12/3 with ground to your garage and hook up the saw motor to that. It should significantly increase the power to the motor without a lot of extra wear.


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info, Abmorty! I will keep that in mind.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

How would configuring the saw to run on 220 increase its power? It's still only a 3/4 horse motor…


----------



## Sconkworks (Jul 10, 2009)

Running at 220 would reduce the current drawn by the motor which would lower any voltage drop in the lines leading up to the motor. It won't be a huge improvement, but it would help.


----------

